# Another proud "D" owner



## PacificJet (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I've officially taken delivery of a 335d at the BMW Welt in Munich this week.

What an amazing experience ... not least of which was easily cruising along at 135 mph on the autobahn without worry of losing my license for life. 

Now I just have to wait 6-8 weeks for my car to arrive on the US West coast. Already planning some nice mods.

Some pics.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

:clap::banana::roundel:


----------



## DrMooCow (May 31, 2004)

Grats!!! I also picked mine up last week!


----------



## schlosna (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats! Nice pics including the Neuschwanstein castle.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to club


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to the club


----------



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

:thumbup: :beerchug: :yummy:


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Grats!


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Congratulations !*

Great pics !

Enjoy the Torque !


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Beautiful! What color is your interior? Other options?


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey, how do I get one of those Munich plates for the front of my car?! :dunno:


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Hey, how do I get one of those Munich plates for the front of my car?! :dunno:


You get to keep it when you do European delivery. I think you can buy them on-line, however.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Neutrinolad said:


> You get to keep it when you do European delivery. I think you can buy them on-line, however.


I haven't decided if the German plates are cool or crappy, let's take a vote!:thumbup:

Folks, all those that think a BMW registered in the US with US Plates, but with perhaps a German (Munich) front plate for show (...ing off) is cool, give us a thumbs up.:thumbup:

All others, :thumbdwn:


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbdwn:

I hope I get my plates, but I'll display them on my garage wall.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

:thumbup:

We have front plates in Massachusetts, so I couldn't do it if I wanted to...


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I haven't decided if the German plates are cool or crappy, let's take a vote!:thumbup:
> 
> Folks, all those that think a BMW registered in the US with US Plates, but with perhaps a German (Munich) front plate for show (...ing off) is cool, give us a thumbs up.:thumbup:
> 
> All others, :thumbdwn:


:thumbup:

My car has never been without its European plate. I like it.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Neutrinolad said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> My car has never been without its European plate. I like it.


I found a website where you can order your own special plate. Hmmmm, I'm giving it some thought. :bling:

http://www.germanplates.com/


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*...and if you don't like the Euro plates...*

They make superb sushi serving platters (bug side down).

Flyingman, the TRIP is the best part !!


----------



## spacegeek (Mar 16, 2008)

:thumbdwn: Mine is hanging on my garage wall from my 2001 Euro delivery. Didn't do it for my 335d this go-round. No time!


----------



## OC 335i (Oct 5, 2006)

spacegeek said:


> :thumbdwn: Mine is hanging on my garage wall from my 2001 Euro delivery. Didn't do it for my 335d this go-round. No time!


Same here but 2007 delivery. Congrats!


----------

